# Unbelievably good news ☺



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

*Rake*
4 hrs ·







*JUST ANNOUNCED*









Democracy in peril as Cleaver takes to the Senate.
ABC TV announced today that the fifth series of Rake will go into production in October. 
The series will screen in 2018.

















LikeComment
Top comments
Who is John Galt? and 9,456,842 others like this.
1,101,421 shares

Joy to the world


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I hope Senator Cleaver Greene realises that Uber is an approved form of travel for Members of Parliament: http://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...r-revolution-in-canberra-20151214-gln08j.html.


----------

